# Schecter vs Jackson vs Ibanez (Hellraiser FR vs. DK2M vs RG2550z)



## Guitardedness (Jun 1, 2008)

Okay, heres the deal...
Ive been looking around at my local guitar stores and this is what I found.

Jackson DK2M : 736$ with tax

RG2550Z /w case: 1133,90$ with tax

Schecter C-1 Hellraiser FR : 1000$ with tax

In any case I need a hard shell case (except RG2550Z which already comes with one)
Case = about 100$ more
I currently have a budget of 1000$

Should I buy the Jackson, or save extra money for the other two? Considering I want a new guitar BADLY! Which one should I try to find used? Which guitar is worth most of my time? (Saving, searching for cheaper retailers/sellers)


Thanks!!!

Also, if anyone is selling any of these guitars cheaper, in the Montreal area, PLEASE pm me or post here!


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

What style of music do you play?

Because the size difference in necks between the Schecter and the Jackson/Ibanez is huge. Which neck did you prefer in stores?


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Jackson has MOJO! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guitardedness (Jun 1, 2008)

Sorry, I play mostly neoclassical metal (shred/sweep)
The RG2550Z and the DK2M seemed to have about the same feel (Thin/fast). Although the RG2550Z was slightly thinner IMO.
The schecter was a bit thicker but its a neck thru so I can reach the higher frets easier.

The good points with the schecter are the EMG 81/85 that can switch to a single coil setting for clean playing.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

AH..a fellow quebeker...

Any reason you're looking for a "new" guitar?..for 1000$ you can get MUCH more value for 1000$ on the used market realy.


----------



## Guitardedness (Jun 1, 2008)

al3d said:


> AH..a fellow quebeker...
> 
> Any reason you're looking for a "new" guitar?..for 1000$ you can get MUCH more value for 1000$ on the used market realy.


Lol im looking for new guitar in the sense for me. I cant find anywhere where they sell used guitars for cheap $$. 

If you know a place where I can get a used guitar in the MONTREAL AREA, dont keep it to yourself, spill it!
As ive said before, IF anyone has a Hellraiser FR, DK2M, RG2550Z selling cheaper pm me or post here!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Have you tried Craigslist, or Kijiji? Montreal's a big town. I'm betting there will be lots of used guitars - metal and otherwise - available there, all within an hour or so's drive of downtown.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i'd try them ALL out in store (preferably the same store) - on the SAME amp you own, using the SAME settings.

then i'd try to find the winner on kijiji/craigslist.


----------



## Guitardedness (Jun 1, 2008)

Budda said:


> i'd try them ALL out in store (preferably the same store) - on the SAME amp you own, using the SAME settings.
> 
> then i'd try to find the winner on kijiji/craigslist.


Lol thats what I did... I just didnt find anyone selling the guitars I wanted.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

then wait. the schecter wont be too hard to find, i dunno about the ibby.


----------



## Guitardedness (Jun 1, 2008)

Budda said:


> then wait. the schecter wont be too hard to find, i dunno about the ibby.


What makes you say that?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

you're in a major city. people sell guitars if they dont like them/need the money.


----------



## buddroyce (Feb 12, 2008)

Try looking for an Ibanez RG1570 used, it's exactly the same as the RG2550 minus the pickguard and the inlays (and the Edge Zero, the RG1570 should have an Edge Pro). Great value in the RG1570 but very much overlooked by folks who are after the whole pickguard thing.


----------

